# NJ - Montclair area D&D game



## matt34145 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been running a weekly AD&D game that needs 2-3 more players to round out the game.  I try to keep the game a balance of roleplaying, thinking, and action.  Due to some recent attrition, average party level is 2nd-3rd.  Game is 2e with some parts of 3.x thrown in.  If you think you might be interested in joining us, just shoot me an email at matt34145 at yahoo.com and we can get into details.


----------

